# Flux TM - Really that bad?



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

boisell said:


> Flux riders, I'm looking into getting some Flux TMs (or XFs but I can't find any) for my Insta/Gator, are they really that rough on the knees given the smaller padding and non-canted bases or are they not that bad? Caveat is that I'm in my 40s and have had knee issues in the past.


based on your age and having already had knee problems I would personally make more of an effort to find a pair of nicely padded, canted bindings. Perhaps some Cartels?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have SF.... pretty close to TM.

They are extremely responsive, great straps and ladders and also light with lots of tool-less adjustments.

BUT you feel EVERYTHING underneath you. The footbed is as bad as the thin foam suggests. I still ride mine, but on a reasonably damp board and when it's not very choppy, and even then..... oh my knees. I'm 40 as well with a bad rear knee. 

I would recommed Now Drive instead. 
Or Ride Hefe.
Or Burton Cartel.

Unless you ride deep fluffy pow all the time. Then this is a non-issue, in fact the direct feel is actually real nice in that case..........


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I hear next year models have some improved cushioning. Hoping it really is the case, in the pics it didn't seem to be a big improvement. 

For now, Now Drive, Unions with vaporlight baseplate, Rome Katana, Burton Malavita... hell, just about all leading brands offer better cushioning than Flux.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

interesting. looking to move away from vitas soon, looking hard at flux. XF? too soft?

goin to stiffer boot as well


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Been riding Rome 390/Targas, and Rides for a long time. My new Katanas with the D30 are the cushiest I've had yet. Really helps land on a flat off a side hit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> interesting. looking to move away from vitas soon, looking hard at flux. XF? too soft?
> 
> goin to stiffer boot as well


Hmmm the XF felt really nice on the shop. I'd say perfect stiffness; not too soft at all. 

The whole footbed thing is not a HUGE problem..... it is if 1) you're used to cushy footbeds and 2) if you're a whiny old man hahaha so you're screwed too.

Also if you dont ride much chattery hardpack or park you should be fine. I still ride mine with no huge issues and here it can get really choppy so it's not undoable. But man, the SF have a TON of response and that toe strap is awesome. Weird, because it doesn't look like it'll be that great.... but it is.

Still.... I'd rather be on Now Drive.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

That's my biggest gripe with FLUX...Their foot bed cushioning (or lack there of) isn't as good as other brands. 

Although I would have to say...One thing I love about Flux is the comfort factor. 

They are the only binding on the market that in my experience do not create any pressure/pinch points at all when ratcheting down hard. 

The comfort factor of Flux's straps and base plate is second to none and definitely makes it feel like you have no bindings on. Flux's comfort level makes you forget about the binding all together when riding and lets you concentrate more on board flex, terrain and personal style/abilities/progression. 

Flux just needs more cushioning in the foot bed.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Faded_Butters said:


> That's my biggest gripe with FLUX...Their foot bed cushioning (or lack there of) isn't as good as other brands.
> 
> Although I would have to say...One thing I love about Flux is the comfort factor.
> 
> ...


Yeah Flux are comfortable, but have you ever tried B Genesis? 
Flux are not more comfortable than Genesis. And even not more comfortable than Now Drive or Select. Yet.... Drives have the same or more response and Genesis have enough response. Not to mention Genesis X which is just amazing.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Found a pair of new pair of 2017 Malavitas for $190 to try out on the board so we'll see how it goes. I'm bummed bc I really like the TM fly fishing design this year though so I may get those if I see them for cheap. Otherwise, I'm going to wait for next year's and hope the cushion is better. If not, I'll probably invest in some Drives or something stiffer. Who knows, maybe I'll fall in love with the Malavitas and I'll get to save some money.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I could only have one binding on the market, it's be the Flux TMs. Love 'em.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah Flux are comfortable, but have you ever tried B Genesis?
> Flux are not more comfortable than Genesis. And even not more comfortable than Now Drive or Select. Yet.... Drives have the same or more response and Genesis have enough response. Not to mention Genesis X which is just amazing.


Really interested in Now bindings ever since I first heard about them. I really like the skate tech. I just don't know about their flex ratings and how their bindings actually flex against a board and boot on snow. 

I am torn between NOW and FLUX this season. I really want to try the stiffer TM from Flux too. But...I also want to try NOW's also and see if they improve my riding/progression. 

How's the comfort level on the NOW's...? 

Are they pretty much on par or at the same level as Flux...? Do they make it feel like you don't have any bindings on at all (e.g. like Flux)...? 

Hows the skate tech for park (jumps, boxes, rails)...? 

Is the cushioning in the foot bed (EVA foam) on par with most other brands and definitely more than Flux...?

Should I go for the Select, Brigade or Pilot...? I am 50% park/jumps and 50% groomers/carving. Riding style is kinda aggressive at times. Brigade seems to be like a pretty solid choice.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Faded_Butters said:


> Really interested in Now bindings ever since I first heard about them. I really like the skate tech. I just don't know about their flex ratings and how their bindings actually flex against a board and boot on snow.
> 
> I am torn between NOW and FLUX this season. I really want to try the stiffer TM from Flux too. But...I also want to try NOW's also and see if they improve my riding/progression.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm

Ok, Flux has a really locked-in feeling. Especially the TM, as the highback is kind of tall and wraps around your boot. The DS and SF/XF have a flatter and shorter highback....

Now's are VERY comfortable. They have different straps depending on which binding you look at. Select and Drives have great straps. The new Pilot straps are really plush and comfortable but i haven't tried the Brigade or new IPOs with the sieva strap... I tried older IPOs and they were really nice and comfortable, so if the new starps are better, then they are fine.

Flux has the Burton hammock-style ankle strap on most of their bindings. I love these straps. 
Burton's strap is a little more "you can't feel this at all" than Flux... but Flux's is great just slightly stiffer rubber.

To me, the only binding where I can say "wow I have no binding at all" is Burton Genesis. Everything else I feel I have something on; but they are all comfortable. That said, I have Genesis straps on my Pilots and... I feel like I have no bindings at all. I have the stock straps on my Drives... and they are very comfortable. Comfortable enough that I don't need to put the Genesis straps on them... actually, I get more response from the Drive strap as it goes higher on your ankle than the Genesis strap (which is more symmetrical).

Now's have the most padding out there. Then maybe Ride and Burton next but still close.
Rome has really good shock absorption on the Katana, but they use a slightly stiffer rubber in all their models. It's not bad. Just not as plush as Now or Ride. Union has pretty decent padding as well.

I think Flux are outright the least padded bindings. Maybe because they dont get chop in Japan. 
If I rode that japan powder all the time I'd be 100% better than good on Flux.

Skate tech is good for everything. Some benefits, no downsides.
Nothing will improve your progression except riding more. But being stoked on new bindings gets you even more stoke and you ride more... even more if the whole setup looks cool. So yeah.... get stoked. 

From what you say.... either Brigade, Select or Pilot are a good match. Check the $$, and the little elements you may like about each one and go with either. A good choice for what you say is Brigade because they have a really good price, then buy Burton Genesis straps ha! perfect. But if you're comparing to Flux TM, then look at Now Drive. Also, I would much rather land jumps on NOWs than on Flux.

Ohh the ratchets on Flux are REALLY good. They are a bit stiffer/harder to ratchet... but super solid.
Some people complain about NOw's ratchets... but I've had no issues at all in ~4 yrs or so.


----------

